# dare i say sports photography?



## newrmdmike (Apr 2, 2007)

ok, so i've discovered what i'm not very good at, and thats sports photography, so here are some shots i took while watching a 1/2 ironman in galveston.

in advance, please don't comment about the saturation, i do this with images i submit to papers, bc when they print them they are far too muted, this sort of compensates for that.  ( the time i tried it it actually seemed to work )

a jubo shot
















a handheld pan










one more handheld pan





the reason i chose this spot was the american flag, although there were prolly some better spots around, man sports photography seems pretty stressful.


----------



## DeepSpring (Apr 2, 2007)

I really like the color in the second to last and both pans ae pretty good tho i like the last one more


----------



## smyth (Apr 2, 2007)

i like them. Second one is my fav.


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 2, 2007)

number 4,  NIIIICEEE

because I love spin rims!!! (I couldnt afford them back in my BMX days).


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 2, 2007)

2 is very good


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks guys!

and bnz . . . i don't know anything about bikes, but alright!


----------



## RacePhoto (Apr 5, 2007)

Must be me, the saturation looks perfect for sports shots. :thumbup:


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Apr 27, 2007)

Most awesome part of me looking at this post is discovering that i have the same bike in photo 2. 2004 Fuji Ace? Its weird to think that somebody who's racing on that level of competition has that heavy of a bike ~22 pounds. Im just a recreational riding college freshman


----------



## GoM (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, I love the second last one....

Nice


----------

